
Ask HN: What's your favorite SDK for testing 3rd party integrations? Here's mine - HydroIT
https://medium.com/@meeshkan/why-we-are-mocking-the-worlds-apis-e16c4f339ee3
======
villevhtr
Rings some bells. Didn't they win Slush 2018 last year?

~~~
CainVsAbel
Apparently! [https://www.slush.org/news/the-winner-of-slush-100-is-
meeshk...](https://www.slush.org/news/the-winner-of-slush-100-is-meeshkan/)
They weren't kidding when they said it "took a few twists and turns before
coming into fruition"...

